
Building Digital Subscriptions for Hardcore Sports Fans - paraj
https://couchpotato.substack.com/p/sports-20-supersub-strategy
======
paraj
What do you all think? Will sports teams/leagues start pushing these from an
org level or is it best suited for players to build their brands?

